
Success is 80% Not Screwing Up - LiveTheDream
http://chrisburnor.com/success-is-80-percent-not-screwing-up
======
PuercoPop
Sun Tzu also said: "One must put himself beyond the possibility of defeat and
then wait for the opportunity of victory"

